# chisworth dye works glossop



## lil-lilly (Jun 10, 2012)

Chisworth dye works
VISITED WITH peanuts

Cant find any info on this place at all no matter how much I look got a tip off about this place lying undisturbed by one of my photographers who offerd to shoot me there so off we went to combine a photoshoot and an explore .
Visited feb 2011 on what turned out to be a cold but clear day .

Externals

This row off abandoned cottages line one side off the yard 





Front off works





Down stairs internals









Bit of an old boiler 




Upstairs lab 
























being brave in the shower 




Good old lonely chair shot




Lovely willies




And some from the shoot
Peanuts Thinks i was very brave as it was -4








Hope you enjoy 
lily


----------



## sonyes (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice pics. 

Looks like a good place. Thanks for sharing


----------



## dangerous dave (Jun 10, 2012)

must not Fap to this report ...........................


----------



## krela (Jun 10, 2012)

Some of these photos are more appropriate in the urbex related portraits thread rather than a location report...


----------



## Seahorse (Jun 10, 2012)

Some compostion issues. I can help.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 10, 2012)

What a nice looking erm......place. Yes that's the word, place. 

Nah seriously, looks like a nice place you have a couple of nice shots! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Oyster (Jun 11, 2012)

Proper girl, how exhilarating must that have been, good on you for living rather than just existing.


----------



## KingRat (Jun 11, 2012)

Here's hoping the minors on here are made of sturdy stuff.

I think a NSTVBE or at the very least a NSFW in the title might have been an idea!!


----------



## shane.c (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice pics


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 12, 2012)

So I'm not the only naked explorer on DP


----------



## LulaTaHula (Jun 12, 2012)

You're definitely braver than I... I've never had the bottle to post my naked urbex shot in public, and there's less on show than in yours! Good on you!

Interesting location btw.


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Interesting find and brillant photos . thanks lilly . 


ps lula it can't be that please show us lol


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 12, 2012)

looks a fab splore and you had wicked fun how better can it get! top lass! oh and i love the wellies shot too!!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 12, 2012)

Blood hell girl....wot a lovely pair of wellies, wot size are they?? (if there an 8 there mine)

But seriously...looks a fab little explore, some interesting bits left behind, thanx for sharing


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 12, 2012)

Seahorse said:


> Some compostion issues. I can help.


----------



## Tiv123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## imyimyimy (Jun 13, 2012)

Woaah!.. Great report


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow ! that was a pleasent unxpected surprise, well done ,could all do a calendar for charity . Looks a nice explore too, the place i mean.....


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 14, 2012)

Good on you for being down to earth and brave enough to post these! Would have been priceless if a security man would have popped his head around the door and had a girls bottom staring at him


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 14, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> Wow ! that was a pleasent unxpected surprise, well done ,could all do a calendar for charity . Looks a nice explore too, the place i mean.....



Haha, your going to be crossing your fingers now every time you open a door on future explores


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 14, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Haha, your going to be crossing your fingers now every time you open a door on future explores



Haha you know me so so well i will always take a opportunity for a arty pic, thats my excuse for taking pictures of naked ladys .


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 14, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Good on you for being down to earth and brave enough to post these! Would have been priceless if a security man would have popped his head around the door and had a girls bottom staring at him



and whistling haha.

Like your report and pictures and well done for your bare assed bravery so's to speak


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 14, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> Haha you know me so so well i will always take a opportunity for a arty pic, thats my excuse for taking pictures of naked ladys .



Dont you mean an arsey pic


----------



## Cruachan (Jun 15, 2012)

Excellent report. Good to see you removed your contaminated clothing before entering the clean area. Hee hee.



J


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 15, 2012)

KingRat said:


> I think a NSTVBE or at the very least a NSFW in the title might have been an idea!!



A what??? Sturdy stuff? Yes, I'd have to agree there!


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 15, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Would have been priceless if a security man would have popped his head around the door and had a girls bottom staring at him



Would that be a one eyed girl's bottom or two?


----------



## Silent Hill (Jun 15, 2012)

I too own up to getting naked in those shower cubicles :swoon:


----------



## lilli (Jun 15, 2012)

Get your boobs out in a report and get 26 replies ...... possibly something I must try to remember!


----------



## fannyadams (Jun 15, 2012)

Spiral Architect said:


> I too own up to getting naked in those shower cubicles :swoon:



And I've got the pictures


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 15, 2012)

lilli said:


> Get your boobs out in a report and get 26 replies ...... possibly something I must try to remember!



I've tried it, i doesn't always work


----------



## lilli (Jun 15, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> I've tried it, i doesn't always work



damn it!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 15, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Would that be a one eyed girl's bottom or two?



I think a two eyed girls bottom would be a bit strange, one eyed of course, thats more normal


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 15, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> and whistling haha.
> 
> Like your report and pictures and well done for your bare assed bravery so's to speak



what the security man or the bottom?.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 15, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> what the security man or the bottom?.



How rude! The bottom of course!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 16, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> How rude! The bottom of course!



The bottom of the security man?


----------



## krela (Jun 16, 2012)

Okay I think we get the general idea now...


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 16, 2012)

krela said:


> Okay I think we get the general idea now...



...haha I knew you would be here next to curtail this nonsense :biglaugh:


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 16, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> ...haha I knew you would be here next to curtail this nonsense :biglaugh:



I think people had started scraping the _bottom_ of the barrel


----------



## krela (Jun 16, 2012)

Hmm, I kinda meant it. :S


----------

